# replit show in swindon help



## dushy (Apr 27, 2009)

do any one know if their any replit in swindon
:welcome:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

dushy said:


> do any one know if their any replit in swindon
> :welcome:


If you're asking if there are any Reptile Shows in Swindon then the answer is no i'm afraid.


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Replit!

:lol2: that's a great name- think I'm going to call one of my geckos that. Not being sarcastic, genuinely made me laugh.

Don't know of a show in Swindon, sorry. Thanks for the name though :2thumb:


----------



## pearl (Jul 11, 2008)

*swindon*

Hi i live in swindon and also wondered if any shows were near, i have just seen a thread advertising the NMC swindon show on the forum and am now confused!!

I wondered if the breeders and rep keepers could hold meetings in swindon to get to know each other, chat about problems, ideas, viv building and to bring along their reps for all to enjoy.


----------

